# Orvis Helios, Hydros and Access



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

My wife has had enough of me talking about one of the above rods and gave me the money to buy a Helios (she was a little short but I'll make up the difference). While attending a conference in Traverse City I went into the Streamside Orvis and spoke with Dave. He was pretty convincing that the Access would do all that I want and they are giving away a free mid arbor ($200 up grades you to a Vortex) with an Access. Dave also has a trade in program where he will sell your unused or unwanted rods for Orvis credit. I gave him a few rods to sell and am considering some others.

Here's my problem. Do I get one Helios or two Access rods?

I wanted a rod to use for salmon, big streamers and could fish the salt if needed. Both have that but obviously the Helios is better. 

But if I go to the Access I can upgrade to a Vortex and get a smaller rod (thinking a 5wt for bass smaller bass bugs and big dries). I have a 7wt that can throw the bigger stuff. 

I can run down my rod selection later but was wondering if anyone has done a comparison of the 3 rods.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I watched Jon play with an Access at the show, he was quite impressed. He said something about is feeling like a Zero G. If a guy with his abilities compares it to a ZG, I thing two of them with free reels is a much better choice than one Helios.



> Dave also has a trade in program where he will sell your unused or unwanted rods for Orvis credit.


Dang, my brother just left for Elk Rapids, and I have a 10 wt TLS I would love to trade........


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

I haven't fished an Access, but I do have a Helios Tip Flex 5wt. I'm mighty impressed with the Helios. I have some SA Sharkskin GPX that I throw with it. Lets just say that thing will put a whole lotta line in the air with very little effort, even with an average caster like myself. 

I let my father use it for the opener, best rod hands down with him also.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

My thoughts are leaning towards the two Access right now. 

I have a 2wt Orvis.

I have a 4wt Orvis TLS(considering selling it)

I have a 6/7 weight (handmade and a gift from dad -- great steelhead rod)

I have a 7wt Orvis TLS(stiff for throwing streamers and big bass bugs)

I have a 9wt (just for salmon which I don't do much of -- a cheap St Croix Pro)

I sold a 6wt frequent flyer. I thought it would make a good bass rod but it was 7 pieces and just didn't have the backbone. I also sold a back up St. Croix Pro 5/6wt. Kept it in case my regular streamer rod went down. Also sold an 8wt Clearwater I bought on ebay for the reel. Threw in an old spinning rod too.

I'm thinking of selling the 4wt and getting a 5wt Access with mid arbor and a 9wt saltwater and upgrading to the Vortex. This will give me a stiff streamer rod, salmon rod and a rod for the salt if I make it back. 

I should also note that the buy back program is Streamside putting your rods on ebay for you. They only charge you the ebay fees. The shipping is covered by the buyer. Saves me the hassle of doing it myself. Streamside then gives you a gift card for the remaining amount. My sales have 8 days to go but already add up to over $100. An Access 5wt is $350. If I can get half in the sales then purchase the rod with a free reel I come out ahead on the deal. 

The other way to go is one Helios with a Vortex. I would probably go 8wt salt and use it for streamers too with my 7wt for bass bugs and a backup streamer rod. 

I'm buying a rod on Friday in Royal Oak either way. I want to get it before my $25 coupon expires. Plus I have $50 in a gift card. That almost covers the upgrade.


----------



## IncredibleHook (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks for posting this, I was just about to go shopping for a streamer rod, guess its looking like a Helios.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Turns out the Access w/mid arbor can't be upgraded. Either that or Rich at Royal Oak is a good salesman. I ended up with the Hydros 8wt with the upgrade to Vortex. Will fish 6-30lb salt species, streamers and big fresh water (salmon, steelhead). Waiting to see what I get for my sell back rods but planning on a 5wt Access with mid arbor.


----------



## BlueDun (Jun 5, 2007)

If you are fussy about how your fly rod feels to you, test them before you buy something. I have a 5 wt Helios. Supposedly there is littl-to-no difference b/w the the Helios and Hydros (except cosmetics); however, I notice a difference in the recovery of the two rods after a cast. The Hydros has a "bouncier" tip, which I happen to dislike. The Access feels even more "bouncy" (I am probably not using the correct terms, but I am just describing what I notice). I am picky and rods that feel bouncy in the tip bug me  Just my $0.02 worth, but testing them first is really important and may help you make your decision.


----------

